# This old shop?



## Rorban1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Alright, so the true purpose of this thread is to poke fun of myself. In doing so, I hope you guys with full shops get insanely jealous of what I have. I recently bought a house and the garage is mine. No matter what anyone (my wife) says it's mine and she can't have it. Not for the car not for anything. It's mine. Anyway, I have been thinking about woodworking for a long time and this is the first time that I actually have space to do it. I enjoy it. 

I have a small set up that is functional for what I have done so far and today I decided to reorganize and clean up to make it more functional. I put all the kids toys on one side of the garage and all of my toys on the other. I have plans for this space. Wood rack, work bench, and so on and so forth. So without further ado, here we go! 

Here is what my garage started out as:
[attachment=12693]
[attachment=12697]
[attachment=12698]
[attachment=12699]
[attachment=12701]
My helpers hard at work
[attachment=12702]
The corner stone of my shop. An extension cord plugged into the only available outlet out of two outlets..... ugh.
[attachment=12703]
Here is what I call the lone wolf. My clamp. Yes, singular :dash2:
[attachment=12704]

After a few hours of organizing, it is all clean. And I can start cutting chips again to dirty it up.
[attachment=12705]
Even with the crazy assortment of tools, I am still able to function.
I think there is even a picture of the entryway table top that I am working on.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## EricJS (Oct 27, 2012)

That's awesome! About 10 years ago I had a 2 car garage full of cars, toys, and other unnecessary things. Within a year, you couldn't find anything but wood & tools in there. 

Please continue to show us pics of the "transformation." Looks like you're off to a good start!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in a converted two car garage, and my kids drag their $hit into the shop all the time. In fact, I still have a small 'princess table' and chairs set up from a 'picnic' the kids had a month or two ago. I'm in the process of getting epoxy and grunge all over it. Since hauling things out doesn't seem to work, perhaps I can 'enhance' their possessions enough to make them look for friendly storage.


----------



## Rorban1 (Oct 27, 2012)

EricJS said:


> That's awesome! About 10 years ago I had a 2 car garage full of cars, toys, and other unnecessary things. Within a year, you couldn't find anything but wood & tools in there.
> 
> Please continue to show us pics of the "transformation." Looks like you're off to a good start!



I'll keep you posted but its going to take a while!

DKMD I know what you mean when it comes to the kids dragging stuff out and not putting it away. We can't get our kids to clean up for anything. On occasions we threaten them with a trash bag. And the only enhancing I've been able to to their stuff in the garage is a nice layer of dust! 

I was able to do a makeshift work table with my sawhorses and a piece of plywood which was awesome in terms of using the miter saw and an outfeed table for the table saw.


----------



## scrimman (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah...my first 'shop' was a one car garage with one outlet....but I still managed to make quite a few nice things in it! It was fun; it faced the prevailing wind so I always got to keep my sawdust AND whatever dust/dirt was in the neighborhood at the time, but being that it was un-air conditioned it was a blessing because I live in DEEP South Texas where it gets mighty hot! I sure wish I had taken pics of that Mesquite dust covered haven way back then, so I'm sure glad you're taking the time to do it now with yours!


----------



## Patrude (Nov 7, 2012)

Rorban1 said:


> Alright, so the true purpose of this thread is to poke fun of myself. In doing so, I hope you guys with full shops get insanely jealous of what I have. I recently bought a house and the garage is mine. No matter what anyone (my wife) says it's mine and she can't have it. Not for the car not for anything. It's mine. Anyway, I have been thinking about woodworking for a long time and this is the first time that I actually have space to do it. I enjoy it.
> 
> I have a small set up that is functional for what I have done so far and today I decided to reorganize and clean up to make it more functional. I put all the kids toys on one side of the garage and all of my toys on the other. I have plans for this space. Wood rack, work bench, and so on and so forth. So without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...



 Another woodworker dedicated to the craft. I want to wish you all the luck as you move forward with woodworking. No need to ruch into buying up all sorts of fancy tools and equipment. You will find that it can be very rewarding to make the best use of what you have. Doesn't matter how many tools you manage to collect, there is always something different or new that finds its way to your most wanted list:teethlaugh:so take your time. Many years ago I built a Birch rocking cradle for my son. He slept in it, my grandchildren did as well. Its still servicable. At the time I had an electric drill, jig saw, and a pad sander. I still work out of two stalls and manage to get one car in there in stormy weather. Casters make life better. Best of luck to you and your super helper


----------

